# [2008] Carriage Hills Resort



## CSB (Nov 8, 2008)

I called Carriage Hills to find out about depositing with DAE and after checking with someone else, the person that I spoke to said that they could not arrange a deposit with you.

Carriage Hills is a Gold Crown Canadian resort that is a Shell Development Property.

Is this one of your blacklisted properties? Please give me any info you have on dealing with Carriage Hills.


----------



## Harmina (Nov 8, 2008)

*RE: Carriage Hills*

Hi Cindy, you should get in touch with Bob Greenhalgh, I am pretty sure he has deposited his CH units with DAE.


----------



## CSB (Nov 8, 2008)

I was at the TUG meeting last week where there was a DAE rep and we talked about depositing to DAE. Keith, and possibly Bob as well as myself and my cousin were talking about depositing to DAE but I don't remember if they actually did it or were just talking about doing it. It might have been Bob I was talking to about the Carriage Hills Owners Meeting and I remember he said that he had Shell points. Don't know if that makes a difference with depositing. I have weeks.


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello, 

Yes we do take Carriage Hills Deposits. We have not had any problems clearing these deposits. Now Shell does not do this for the consumer, the consumer has to come straight to us to deposit a confirmed week (not points). We handle the rest!

I hope this clears things up. Let us know if there are any more questions. 

Thanks!


----------



## CSB (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not have Shell points. I have a Carriage Hills week. In order to deposit with RCI, I must call Carriage Hills and have them deposit it for me.

How do I deposit it straight to you? Do I act as if I will be using my week and then sent it to you?

Cindy


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not Ask DAE but....

If your week is floating you will have to obtain a week first.  If your week is fixed you will have do nothing extra.

Just fill in the online deposit form on www.daelive.com and they will confirm your deposit.  I think you might have to register first with DAE and then you will have access to the deposit online.


----------



## Harmina (Nov 11, 2008)

Cindy....be very careful on how you handle this. I believe you own a floating week. You will need to reserve your week with the CH as if you are using it...the only problem is, the week that you reserve with CH may not be the week that CH will deposit with DAE. Just make sure that you don't end up telling CH that you will be depositing it....because it will end up with RCI.
I am sure Bob did his as a split deposit with DAE.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 11, 2008)

If you own a floating week then just reserve any week you want.  Then contact DAE yourself.  If it your week to book, then it is your week to decide to do something with it. CH does not decide what you deposit.  

It does decide what to deposit if you put the week into RCI.  

I don't own CH but I own Wyndham and it works the same way.  I have no choice in my RCI deposit, but I do have a choice with any independent exchange company.  I book the week I want then deposit that week with DAE or any other exchange company of my choosing.


----------



## Harmina (Nov 11, 2008)

Cindy....good luck....I would be very interested to hear how you make out.
I own a fixed week 26 @ CH, therefore, if I were to deposit with RCI or whichever exchange company, I am guaranteed week 26.
I have a friend that owns a floating week @ CH - last year she reserved a summer week for her own use. She had actually received her confirmation from CH stating the July week she had requested.
My friend called RCI to deposit the week.....RCI called the resort, CH ended up giving RCI a March week.


----------



## CSB (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for this information. I think that I understand. 

The answer leads to another question someone might be able to answer. I sometime deposit my week with RCI ahead of time. For instance, I already banked my 2009 week with them. If I want to bank ahead of time, can I request a week with Carriage Hills now for 2010, or do I have to wait until November of 2009 when I am mailed that form to fill out for staying at my home resort? (As you can tell, I have never requested to stay at my home resort - I have always banked with RCI).

Cindy


----------



## Harmina (Nov 12, 2008)

Cindy....you can request your 2010 week now, as long as the date that you request is 2 years prior to the date that you want. You will have to pay your MF's based on the current rate, any increase will be added next year.
I always reserve my one bedroom, week 26, two years in advance & then at that same time my studio gets deposited with RCI.
I always call CH's reservation department. I have never filled out their request form.
Just remember being an owner, you will be guaranteed the week that you request as long as you do it early.


----------



## CSB (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks to all, I am now ready to go!


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello folks 

It doesn't seem you need me to chime in! Tuggers rock (official DAE business term).


----------



## Ask DAE (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes - you simply book your week and then deposit it with DAE. We can handle it from there. 

Thanks for using DAE!


----------



## Tamzeng (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Cindy,
How did your deposit with dAE work out?  I am a Carriage Hills floating weeks owner (10 years) and am investigating some options.  I would like to hear about your experience if you did go forward with the DAE.  Thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2010)

Please note that this thread is from 2008.


----------

